# Where to go from Sanford Airport for a day/ before Orlando Marriott timeshare?



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Dec 8, 2013)

We fly into Sanford, and then wait a day to check into a Marriott tmeshare.

Are there any "...can't miss areas/things" we should visit on our arrival day, before we head down to Orlando?

I see areas like Lake Mary, Mount Dora, and Winter Garden are 'possibilities'----do YOU suggest any of these?

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## JudyH (Dec 8, 2013)

You could go east and check out Daytona? or Space Flight Center?


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 8, 2013)

Nobody will ever suggest this, so I will.  

Go stay in downtown Orlando.  Find a hotel near an area that you think looks fun.  There are some really cool places and it's a safe urban environment.  Good restaurants, parks, etc.  Great for a one night stay.

I like the Cocoa Beach/Space Center idea too, but a lot more driving.  

I've always thought that staying just one night in Celebration might be interesting.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Dec 9, 2013)

I live in Deltona and work in Lake Mary. Here is an idea: there are a couple hotels next door to the Seminole Towne Center mall in Sanford. Between Sanford and the "tourist trap" part of Orlando, there's not much to see, other than shopping and city parks.

TS


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Dec 9, 2013)

So--------Lake Mary isn't worth an overnight?

Not Mount Dora?

Pat


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Dec 9, 2013)

Of course! Seminole Towne Center has a couple hotels next to it, Lake Mary has a Hyatt right at I-4 (I work at the Walgreens Monday-Wednesdays next door). There's also a Mariott hotel/convention center in Sanford next to I-4. I'm not sure about Mount Dora hotels, it is a nice small town with an antique flea market outside town (weekends). Also, downtown Sanford has a lot of antique shops (city was built in the late 1800s).

TS


----------



## Keep Traveling (Dec 9, 2013)

What do you want to do?  I live in Orlando but need an age range.  I would highly suggest just going to Daytona for the night and hit the beach the next day before you come here.  Pretty much everything else can be done if you have a car.

But depending on WHEN you are coming there might be some options.

Gaylord Palms if you want a nice night with lots of stuff to do in the hotel.

Maybe wine event, social gathering, gala etc.

KT


----------



## dmorea (Dec 9, 2013)

*Head to the shore for a day*

Spend a day by the water  -cocoa beach and space center or maybe ponce inlet water taxi  -Daytona beach -new Smyrna beach relax and get a burger at the breakers  if you go to new Smyrna


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 10, 2013)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> We fly into Sanford, and then wait a day to check into a Marriott tmeshare.
> 
> Are there any "...can't miss areas/things" we should visit on our arrival day, before we head down to Orlando?
> 
> ...



Hi Pat,

If you haven't seen the recent Tug Thread on Orlando Beyond Disney
 - see my Post #23 for info on the Morse Museum in Winter Park which has the world's largest collection of the Art by Louis Comfort Tiffany, including the Tiffany Chapel which is truly stunning.

Also included in myPost #23 is info on the Scenic Boatride which is less than 10 minutes away from the Morse Museum.

Other suggestions you have received are great but for my tastes involve way too much driving for just a one-day visit.

Have fun with whatever decision you decide on.


Richard


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Dec 10, 2013)

Keep Traveling said:


> What do you want to do?  I live in Orlando but need an age range.  I would highly suggest just going to Daytona for the night and hit the beach the next day before you come here.  Pretty much everything else can be done if you have a car.
> 
> But depending on WHEN you are coming there might be some options.
> 
> ...



We are late mid 50's golfers,and we will get up and golf on our way, before check-in at the Marriott (on our 2nd day).

We come at the VERY end of January.

Someone suggested the Sanford Mall area-----that may be the answer for a quick overnight---DW certainly DOES like to SHOP!!!!.

We have seen Daytona, Cocoa Beach, and been in the Cape Canaveral area.

I was thinking of Lake Mary, because of the word 'LAKE'----not sure if that is significantly worth seeing or not.  (if so, I just thought we'd stay close to that area, to 'see' it.)

Pat


----------



## Keep Traveling (Dec 10, 2013)

Pass on Lake Mary.

Mount Dora is where it is really different and fun.

Here is a list of activities
http://www.tourmountdora.com/

Also lots of stuff on their chamber page.

http://www.mountdora.com/members/lodging_display.php?category=Bed and Breakfast
I would suggest the Heron Cay one if you can

Otherwise check the January calendar for dates you are coming to see if one of the antique festivals is going on.

KT


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Dec 10, 2013)

If you look at Lake Mary's name and history, lake is not one reason. If a lake is what you take your boat out into and fish, there are none. You would call them "ponds". Sanford, on the other hand, is bordered on the north by Lake Monroe, which is fed by and drains into the St Johns River. If you follow - on a map - the St Johns River, it flows north to the lake, then the river flows out of the lake up to Jacksonville and out to sea. Sanford has the Marina and boardwalk, which runs parallel to historic downtown.

TS


----------



## LouiseG (Dec 26, 2013)

Since you are both Golfer's you might look at the Mission Inn in Howey in the Hills.  A historic golf course with a lovely hotel and great food.  Mt. Dora is wonderful and if you like to browse antiques you can spend a day at Renninger's.    

PS:  Both places are only about an hour from your ultimate destination.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Dec 26, 2013)

I had looked at Howey in the Hills as a possibility.

I finally just decided to stay in Orlando, got a PL room at Shingle Creek-----we may play golf there, too.

Thanks,Pat


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 26, 2013)

*Great Choice Shingle Creek is beautiful!*

_
Check out Restaurant dot com _

We enjoyed a bountiful buffet at
Rosen Shingle Creek Cafe Osceola


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 26, 2013)

*Where To Go To Load Up On Stuff When You Don't Have Enough Stuff Already.*




#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Where to go from Sanford Airport for a day/ before Orlando Marriott timeshare?


Click here for a possibility. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Dec 27, 2013)

As a Medicare Advantage sales rep, my company had a 2-day training at Rosen Shingle Creek. It is a GORGEOUS resort! The only fault is, when we checked in, we took the elevator to our floor, then walked from one side of the building to the other - a pretty long walk. They also have a few restaurants, at least one bar, a pool area, and golfing.

FYI, if Siegel is the king of Orlando timeshares (Westgate), Rosen is the king of Orlando-area hotels. He also runs the hospitality school at the University of Central Florida, which awards a bachelors degree in Hospitality Management.

TS


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 27, 2013)

*Daytona*



#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> We fly into Sanford, and then wait a day to check into a Marriott tmeshare.
> 
> Are there any "...can't miss areas/things" we should visit on our arrival day, before we head down to Orlando?
> 
> ...



Don't know what day you are flying in or checking in but there is one night available at Wyndham ocean walk on the 31st which would be cheaper than a hotel ... 
About $70 for a 1 bd condo with possibility if upgrade to 2. Unfortunately only that one night is avail
Joan


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Dec 28, 2013)

ronandjoan said:


> Don't know what day you are flying in or checking in but there is one night available at Wyndham ocean walk on the 31st which would be cheaper than a hotel ...
> About $70 for a 1 bd condo with possibility if upgrade to 2. Unfortunately only that one night is avail
> Joan



We would have needed it for the 30th.  Now we're locked in with our Priceline Shingle Creek room---but thanks.

Pat


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 7, 2014)

*Shingle Creek*



#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> We would have needed it for the 30th.
> Now we're locked in with our Priceline
> Shingle Creek room---but thanks. Pat



How was your trip to Florida? 
What did you think of Shingle Creek`s
rooms, lobby, property, golf, restaurant.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

We're still here, we did hotel first night, then MGV, now Cypress Harbor.

Rosen Shingle Creek was pretty nice, we did the buffet at Osceola Restaurant, that was pretty good, also.
We go back that way later this week to play the golf course, and 
eat at A Land Remembered.  (both restaurants are on restaurant.com)

Pat


----------

